# HELPPP! Dependent visa on graduate visa-485



## Chloe (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, guysss!

I am about to apply for the dependent visa with my boyfriend (he's with 485 graduate visa). I have gathered all the evident to prove that our relationship is genuine and true. However, I got some questions to clarify before lodging it..

I tried to call the immi this morning but no one answered after waiting for one hour. Then I went there in person this afternoon and they said they aren't responsible for graduate visa...

I really hope you guys can help. My visa will expire soon, I am getting desperate and not much information is given on the immi website.


1. Is the evident we need to provide the same as the one mention in the partner booklet as I was told that the booklet doesn't apply to my case?

2. What form do I need to fill in? Form 1409/Form 47A? 

3. Does my partner need to fill in any form? 

4. What is the cost of the dependent visa?

5. I've done the police check in Australia. But for the Hong Kong one, they told me that I need to provide an document from australian immigration to get it. Will I receive any document like that? And can I submit the Hong Kong police check after I lodge my application?

6. Do I need to do any medical examination? I have done one in Hong Kong for the WHV last year. Will you guys keep the result? Again, can I submit it after the application being lodged?

7. How do I lodge my application? Can I hand it in at the Sydney office in person?


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

1. You don't need to refer to the partner visa booklet as it doesn't apply to your visa. Partner visa requires a lot more evidences. To prove that you are in a de facto relationship, provide immi with joint bank account statements joint lease, joint ultility bills, joint assets. Whatever shows that you two have been together for one year is good.

2. You only need to fill in form 1409, and provide documents listed under 'Personal Documents' in the visa checklist.

3. No he doesn't need to fill in other forms.

4. The visa charge is the same as a 485 visa application. It's $1250.

5. After you submit your application, your case officer will provide you a request letter which you can use to apply for the HK police check. You cannot do it beforehand.

6. Medical exam result is valid for one year, if it hasn't expired you can submit that info. If its gonna expire you'd be better to redo them. In case you need to do it, you can do the medical exam after you submit the application as long as you provide them the booking reference number in the form to show them that u will be doing it.

7. You need to post your application to Adelaide Branch of GSM processing centre 
GPO Box 1638
Adelaide SA 5001


----------



## Chloe (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot!)
I feel a bit relieved now..


----------



## Chloe (Feb 6, 2013)

I lodged my application on 12/6 and received an application summary in 2 days.... But I haven't received any news/ calls from the immi department until now. I am a bit nervous now..As I need an document from the immi dept to apply for the police check back home.. I worried I will be rejected without that document..


----------



## davidchen (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi there,

Can I ask how's your application go?
As I am going to apply for the 485 next month, how long will they issue you with a reference letter so that you can apply for the hong kong police check?
And do they issue you with a bridging visa once after you lodge the application or only after they receive the police check from hong kong? thanks so much in advance


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

You will get the BV after you lodged your application. But it will not come into effect until your current visa expired.


----------



## davidchen (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks so much GBP! 
So as long as l lodged the visa application (even though without sufficient application documents - the hong kong police check), the immi department will issue me with a BV immediately? if so, that would be great as my current student visa will end early March, just worry about i don't have enough time to prepare the docs


----------



## aligh (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am living in Australia with visa 485. my girlfriend is living overseas. what is the procedure to apply dependent visa for her?


----------



## adhikary.su (Jan 11, 2018)

ccpro said:


> 1. You don't need to refer to the partner visa booklet as it doesn't apply to your visa. Partner visa requires a lot more evidences. To prove that you are in a de facto relationship, provide immi with joint bank account statements joint lease, joint ultility bills, joint assets. Whatever shows that you two have been together for one year is good.
> 
> 2. You only need to fill in form 1409, and provide documents listed under 'Personal Documents' in the visa checklist.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot it really help me out. and thanks for providing info.


----------

